# Should I Suggest



## Maiden71 (Dec 21, 2009)

After watching the show Trophy Wife and seeing the married father take his kid out with his ex-wife for an evening it got me to thinking about this. Would you allow your spouse to go out every once in a while with his/her ex-spouse for a day with their kid together? I think my wife would like to do this with her ex and their daughter. Their daughter would like time with them both together. She lives with her dad. My problem though is that her ex has never remarried, still loves her, and my wife and him had an affair while we were dating to the extent that she even moved in with him for a brief time. He uses their daughter as a weapon to try and force her back to him and it seems to work somewhat. Maybe letting them go out together would help things? I trust my wife to an extent, but do know that my mind would be churning the whole time they were out. We've been married 2 1/2 years and she seems committed, but their affair is something I cannot seem to forget.


----------



## jay125 (May 15, 2013)

A big No!!


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

No. You are asking for trouble. If you want to invite him to YOUR home for a barbeque or something at some point that is more than enough 'togetherness' time for you wife and her ex. Plus it would build up the child's hopes for a reunion and that would confuse her. 

A bad idea and unnecessary.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

No way!!! I don't have the jealousy gene and even I think that's insane!

My husband and I actually talked about this stuff before we even got engaged...he asked how I feel when he has to talk to his ex wife. Honestly, it didn't bother me then and it still doesn't now. They have a daughter together and there will be times when they have to discuss things pertaining to her.

I wouldn't even mind if they met for coffee somewhere to do it. I would however draw the line at something like dinner...no way.

I have nothing to fear though, he can't stand her and she was out of his head the moment they filed the separation. The marriage was long dead.


----------



## MarthaMellow (Dec 30, 2013)

It would not bother me, but in your position it is out of the question!


----------

